# basement bathroom rough-in



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

It sure looks like a vent, maybe for the floor dtain you have there


----------



## ronbo999 (Feb 1, 2007)

Should I hook up the vent like this?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Are those two pipes at the sump pit connected? Can you post a close up of the pipes by the pit?


----------



## ronbo999 (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually there's three pipes. Two in the sump pit and one next to it. The two pipes connected together I think is the vent.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I would say that the pipe on the right (going into the sump) is the vent. Then it ties into the main vent and probably goes under the floor and ties into at least one of the other drain lines (maybe more). The center line from the sump is the actual discharge line. The fitting with the two grey nuts is the check valve (ball type) which prevents water from draining back into the sump.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Tie all the vents together and send them out the roof. Min 2" out the roof.


----------



## ronbo999 (Feb 1, 2007)

Can't I just connect to the existing vent line like the 2nd picture I've attached with the drawing?

Thanks.

Ronald


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

You will need to check your codes on it, there might be some restrictions.


----------



## ronbo999 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

If the vent from the ejector pit goes into the floor, isn't it possible that that vent will service the other items in the bathroom group? I think majakdragon is headed in the right direction.

My guess is that the items stubbed up all flow into the ejector pit, and they are as well vented back to that pipe. Are you sure the two you have labeled as toilet and shower are right? Most showers only require 2" service. Have you taken the caps off to see if there's a trap under floor? Does your whole house use the ejector pit? If not, you could pour water down each pipe and watch it "down stream", use water colored with food coloring to track it.

You might check with the permitting office the builder or house plumber to see if there's a set of plans hanging around.

Good luck,

Rip


----------



## ronbo999 (Feb 1, 2007)

I talked to my builder and he said that the 4-inch pipe is for the shower & toilet. One of the 2 inch pipe is for the sink and the other one is for the vent.


----------

